
Brazil's President wants Web servers to be housed in Brazil - jalanco
http://phys.org/news/2013-09-rousseff-web-servers-housed-brazil.html
======
TallGuyShort
The problem with this is that US companies that operate globally can still
easily access the information that is kept on their servers located in Brazil,
so if illegal and secretive pressure is put on those companies, they'll still
give up the data just as easily. Brazilian clients will still be able to
access their web services from outside of Brazil, right? Then so can everyone
else.

